# smart idea



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i always see things like this and think that would be nice to have and then never get one,lol.


Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have seen that and thought the same thing Levon. Still don't have one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more of them 

Dust Collection Fittings - Adaptors

Dust Collection Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

2-1/2" Stay Put™ Hose Kit
Dust Collection Hose

=======


----------

